# WARNING to VAG-COM Users!



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Please do NOT run Output Tests (function 03) on your Airbag Controller! 
No, it won't deply your airbags. But it MAY render the vehicle undriveable. 
Running Output Tests is supposed to make the airbag controller generate a simulated crash signal to the rest of the systems in the vehicle so that unlocks itself and shuts various things OFF. Unfortunately, one of the things it shuts off in the Touareg is the Engine Control Module and we don't yet know how to turn it back on!








-Uwe- 


_Modified by Uwe at 11:41 AM 8-15-2003_


----------



## american gigolo (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (Uwe)*

you might want to get this to be made into a sticky!
-Steve


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (american gigolo)*

I don't plan to hookup my Vag to the Touareg until there are procedures in place like as in other VAG models. Especially considering the service reps have no idea how to fix these cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (S4inSoFla)*

Got my HEX-USB today. Uwe helped me set it up (stupid me I forgot to tell the test screen that I was using USB rather than COM). He also walked me through the DRL option and the compass turn-on. I wish I had taken notes but it was hot in the garage with the computer on the hood of the car and my cordless phone has a very low volume.
I can't wait for some more mods to be posted. Maybe I will get brave and try the allroad lowering mod on the Touareg's air suspension.
Thanks Uwe!


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
[...]
No, it won't deply your airbags. But it MAY render the vehicle undriveable.
[...]
Unfortunately, one of the things it shuts off in the Touareg is the Engine Control Module and we don't yet know how to turn it back on!








-Uwe- 


First of - THANK YOU UWE 4 POSTING THIS ALERT !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Something tells me now, that there is one poor Touareg owner out there with a stranded car. Is that you, Uwe? I can feel for you and hope that there will be a fix soon!
Jesus - was I close to perform that same function yesterday. This will definitely make me much more cautious to perform any function with the VAGCOM that I do not know the exact result of.
Maybe the VAGCOM is too easy to use ....







Changing the DRL and the overhead compass was such an easy task ( I got a little bit of computer background, actually I'm a Software Engineer now with a medical device manufacturer and worked for over 6 yeras in the same area for VW...)
I do not want to speak for Uwe here, who has done a great job for putting a software together that allows us to read error codes, tweak some features, etc. - But I would definitely like to caution people here in general whether to make modifications to their car they are not 100% sure about or not. Remember one thing: It's fun changing things around on a Touareg as it is on a little robot that you tell what you want it to do. However, the BIG difference is the price of the toy! I believe it is safe to say that if you are experimenting with you car with the VAGCOM in unexplored areas, you are subject of damaging your high $$$ toy.
Actually, what's VW's policy? Once you touched your car with the VAGCOM, are you out of warranty? Is there a way of telling for VW technicians, that VAGCOM was hooked up to the system?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (wkaml)*

> But I would definitely like to caution people here in general whether to
> make modifications to their car they are not 100% sure about or not.
Exactly. That's why the available functions are split into two groups. On the left you have a set that say "These are Safe". On the right, there's a group that says "Refer to Service Manual":








What "Refer to Service Manual" really means is "Don't go here without explcit instructions". In the past, you had to try VERY hard to create any problems with a car. This one came as rather a shock. In fact, I believe this is the first time anyone has rendered a car undriveable with VAG-COM.
> Actually, what's VW's policy? Once you touched your car with the VAGCOM
> are you out of warranty? 
Since there are many hundreds of VW/Audi dealer techs who use VAG-COM at their dealerships every day, I don't think so!








At most larger dealerships there are simply too few of the factory's (very expensive) scan tools to go around. And when a technician is standing around waiting his turn for the factory's tool, he's not getting paid. There are even a couple of dealerships who've bought VAG-COM systems for every tech in the place. 
> Is there a way of telling for VW technicians, that VAGCOM was hooked 
> up to the system?
No, there's no way to tell. 
-Uwe-


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_Especially considering the service reps have no idea how to fix these cars.

So you are saying that no one at the dealer has received sevice training on the Touareg by the time the Dealer sells one.
Not sure I believe you.


----------



## ontvwtech (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (Uwe)*

This normal.Once you have completed this test you must reset the emergancy starter disable(cuts power to the main starter wire in a collision) ,and erase all codes from all the modules.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (ontvwtech)*

You're right. Two things are needed (confirmed by a dealer tech who was brave enough to run Ouput Tests on an Airbag Module):
1) Clear "Crash Data" code from 05 (or 25, same thing).
2) Reset Circuit breaker under driver's seat. Supposed to be yellow. Supposed to be visible/accessible if you remove the carpeted "step" trim panel at the front of the seat (an operation requiring some dexterity, but no tools. We just did that on ours. Found three yellow things under there. None look like a circuit breaker to me, but we'll have another look when at a later time (and when there's daylight). 
So it sounds like the mystery is solved.








-Uwe-



_Modified by Uwe at 11:06 PM 8-15-2003_


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (spockcat)*

Can someone post the exact procedure to kill the DRL's. I just receved my VAGCOM and that is my first task.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (doug goldberg)*

Doug, 
Uwe's post in this thread isn't enough detail for you?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=973318


----------



## ontvwtech (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (doug goldberg)*

I have done it before but my info is at work I can send it on monday if you still need it


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (ontvwtech)*

OK so I knew I had the instructions. Disabling the DRL's worked as advertised. I did not see any additional menus in the MFI setup however to allow re-enabling via the MFI.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (doug goldberg)*

So I lied. The option for daytime light appeared after a few start cycles.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (NC-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NC-GTI* »_
So you are saying that no one at the dealer has received sevice training on the Touareg by the time the Dealer sells one.
Not sure I believe you.

Have you taken a touareg in for service? I have and the bewildered look on the service managers face is a little unsettling. There is one or two Touareg specialists at each dealership, what if he's on vacation?


----------



## tjgoh (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (doug goldberg)*

Why are people disabling DRL's?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (tjgoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjgoh* »_Why are people disabling DRL's? 

Good question. To save 0.0001 gallon of fuel per mile?







Or to prolong the life of their xenons? If I had the xenons, I would have them on all the time.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (****us)*

At ~$160 per bulb?


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (tjgoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjgoh* »_Why are people disabling DRL's? 

I don't like DRL's, I think they cause more problems than they solve. Many times people drive around in the dark thinking their lights are on, but it's just the DRLs. A better option would be to have amber lights on all the time, if some light has to be on.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (S4inSoFla)*

Will VAGCOM evenrtually hack the NAV system to enable the pitch/roll metering in the map screen? Or is that a pure NAV system hack?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (NMoore)*

That's one of the things on the list to find out when Uwe comes back from vacation after Labor Day. See the list:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=983656


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (S4inSoFla)*

-qoute: A better option would be to have amber lights on all the time, if some light has to be on.
You'd be surprised how many ppl down here drive with those amber lights at night or early morning.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (pipes)*

But if VW used the amber lights as DRLs, then very few Touareg owners would drive at night thinking their lights are on when they really are not because the amber lights are not bright enough. This can happen when main driving lights are used as DRLs.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (pipes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes* »_You'd be surprised how many ppl down here drive with those amber lights at night or early morning.









No kidding. Or *no* lights on at all!








Besides, if you're driving at night with DRLs, your dash won't be lit, so you wouldn't be able to see anything. You'd think people would figure that out (but then again, people around here can't figure out that they don't have *any* lights on on their car!







(again)


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_But if VW used the amber lights as DRLs, then very few Touareg owners would drive at night thinking their lights are on when they really are not because the amber lights are not bright enough. This can happen when main driving lights are used as DRLs.

Wouldn't setting the headlight control to 'Auto' rectify this situation, regardless of whether one uses DRLs or not?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (mml7)*

On the Touareg, yes this does. That is what I have done too. 
Let's get off the DRL subject on this thread and continue with it here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=973318 
Save this thread for VAG-COM issues


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (Uwe)*

you simply have to erase the dtc's in the access-start permission module
adress 05


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (Uwe)*

erase dtc's in 05 acces-start controle module and reset that circuit breaker
under the driver seat beside the battery


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_
Have you taken a touareg in for service? I have and the bewildered look on the service managers face is a little unsettling. There is one or two Touareg specialists at each dealership, what if he's on vacation?

NC-GTI doesn't own a Touareg....neither do I (a little out of my price range right now)...but he's the resident cynist of the forum (and rice police)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*VAGCOM Touareg tricks*

Here they are listed, the 4 VAGCOM tricks for the Touareg. As the warnings goes, "please do not try these at home", "stunt driver on closed course". Meaning; If there is an typo error in these and you screw up, don't come crying to me. If you do these things, and then crash because you didn't put your DRLs on, or were looking at your lovely blue compass, or forgot to put your seatbelt on and flew out of the car, or were entering NAV data and crashed, DO NOT COME CRYING TO ME. TAKE PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS. 
*ALL PROCEDURES ARE DONE WITH THE KEY IN THE IGNITION IN THE ON POSITION - BUT THE ENGINE NOT RUNNING!* 
*To put the DRL into the MFI menu as an option: * 
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 09 (Elect. Ctrl)
4) click: RECODE 07 (Recode)
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was) 0105695, Subtract 1 from the existing coding (my new number is 0105694).
6) click: DO IT.
7) click: close controller, go back
8) click: go back
*To turn console compass on all the time: * 
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 6E
4) click: Adaption 10 button
5) scroll to channel 1
6) scroll new value box to 0
7) click: SAVE, then OK, then done, go back.
8) click: close controller, go back
9) click: go back
*To turn off the seat belt chime: * 
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 17
4) click: RECODE 07
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was 0007231). The first digit after the three 0s (7 in the above example) is derived this way:
1 - Brake Pad Wear indicator
2 - Seatbelt Warning
4 - Low Washer Fluid Warning
So if you'd like to be rid of the annoying Seat Belt Warning, subtract 2 from whatever is in that postion. In other words by changing the coding from 0007231 to 0005231 you'd get rid of the warning chime! If you change the number to 0001231 you would get rid of the seat belt chime AND the low washer fluid warning.
So enter the number you want and click: DO IT.
6) click: close controller, go back
7) click: go back
*To turn off Navigation system acceptance screen: * 
1) start VAG-COM
2) click: “select control module” button
3) in Direct Entry box type: 17
4) click: RECODE 07
5) In the Software Coding box should be a number (mine was 0007231). The second digit after the three 0s (2 in the above example) seems to be a region code.
1 - Europe
2 - USA
3 - Canada
4 - UK
In other words by changing the coding from 0007231 to 0007131 you'd get rid of the acceptance screen! So enter the number you want and click: DO IT.
6) click: close controller, go back
7) click: go back
*One note: The Radio Issue:* 
Europe uses different specs for their radio compared to North America.
FM:
FM frequencies in Europe are spaced .1Mhz apart, compared to .2Mhz in North America. This causes no problems in using a Nav Plus in North America, it just means you can tune into some frequencies (such as 92.2) which don't exist here. Since it can tune into all the North American FM frequencies that do exist, it works fine.
AM:
AM frequencies in Europe are spaced 9Khz apart, compared to 10Khz in North America. Europe also does not have AM Stereo, so the Nav Plus does not support it. This DOES cause a problem. It means you can only get "close" to some stations when trying to tune them in. To my ear it's "OK", perhaps sounding a bit like an AM tuner when you turn the knob just off station, but if you are an AM audiophile, this may be an issue for you. If there is a particular AM station you like to listen to, you can calculate if the Nav Plus will get close in frequency. Simply start at 531Mhz, then add 9 MHz until you get close. For example, if you have a favorite station at 660Mhz, the closest you can get is 657Mhz. The most a station will be out by is 4Mhz. I have a 660Mhz station in my town, and 657Mhz sounds OK to me, but an 1140Mhz station (which is 1143Mhz on the Nav Plus) does sounds a bit off station. Again use at your own risk. 
PS: Before I posted these, I asked Uwe if I could post these here and if they were correct. He advised that this thread will become "unsticky" as the newest version of VAGCOM, 310.0 beta, has the warning about the airbags built in. So grab these instructions while they are here if you want them. Eventually they will wander down the thread list and disappear into the big hard drive in the sky.



_Modified by spockcat at 11:25 PM 10-29-2003_


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM Touareg tricks (spockcat)*

Thanks for the compilation!
Is there any way to turn-off the loud ping when the "refuel" warning comes on? It is almost startling/annoying when it makes the loud sound unexpectedly - You know when the reserve light comes on in the MFI at the top anyway.


----------



## KOPIER (Sep 23, 2003)

thank you very much for the codes. I had the dealer turn off the accept button on the nav. I now have a option (when on the map screen)
there is a TMC option but it is not bold so it will not let me turn it on? does anyone know what this button does? Also when I hit info there is a "TIM" screen, the screen displays a "no tim messages at this time? Anybody know? pretty wierd stuff, looks as if there are alot of options that are not turned on from the factory?


----------



## KOPIER (Sep 23, 2003)

the dealer would not turn of the seatbelt chime. but now the chime does not turn of once it starts it keeps beeping until you put on the seat belt! super annoying, i know the dealer can not legaly turn it of but they did turn of the drl's as well as the accept button on the nav.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*small laptop?*

Do you guys have any recommendations as to a specific, fairly inexpensive, small windows laptop that's VAG-COMpatible? I'm a die-hard OS X fan and will probably buy a small laptop for use with the VAG-COM that I can take on trips so I can hack the T-reg if it decides to get weird on me. So: needs to work with VAG-COM (I understand that most/all would, but if someone knows from own experience that's even better), the smaller the better, and preferably not too pricey.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? (sciencegeek)*

ANY, and I do mean ANY new windows laptop will work with the VAGCOM system if it has a USB port and I think all of them do.
As for used laptops, here is the page from Ross Tech giving the PC requirements:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...ments 
If you buy a used laptop, get at least a windows 98 computer with a USB port. (USB does not work with Windows 95). Go with a Ross Tech USB adapter rather than a serial adapter (my opinion). I've got a Panasonic CF-35 like this one: URL removed because I couldn't get my old CF-35 to work with the cable. So I can't recommend someone else's computer either.



_Modified by spockcat at 3:16 PM 11-7-2003_


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? (spockcat)*

what about a macintosh powerbook
are we left out on this one?
and......
how much is the program and hookup these days?
greg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? (spalding12)*

Honestly, i know nothing about macs. Here is what Ross Tech says about macs:
_Q: Will there be a Mac or Linux version?
A: There will be no "native" Mac or Linux versions. The time and effort required to "port" VAG-COM to these platforms would never pay. One person has gotten VAG-COM running under Linux using WINE -- click here for details. Several people have tried various PC/Windows emulators for the MAC, but we have no reports of success on that platform. A number of people have tried to get VAG-COM working with various Windows emulators for the Mac. None have succeeded. If you get VAG-COM working on a Mac, we'd be happy to give you credit here, just don't expect to receive any support from Ross-Tech for that platform._ 
Here is their products page for cost:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...Chart 
COL with the price you are getting yout Touareg for, I think you can afford the top of the line $299 model. That's the one I have.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? (spockcat)*

Thanks for the input. What do you guys think is the minimum screen size (pixel dimensions) to be able to work reasonably well with VAG-COM? And I do mean minimum.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? (sciencegeek)*

8" would be enough if you could find a laptop that small. I'm not sure of the actual window size that VAGCOM runs in but it looks smaller than 640x480.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: small laptop? (spockcat)*

I hate to ask this, because I know I've seen it elsewhere in this forum, but could you post, again, a link for the manufacturer of the Vag -Com when one could purchase it? Thanks.
Rich


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? (rbeamis)*

Look about 4 posts above this one for the link to Ross-Tech.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? (spockcat)*

looks like this thread came unstuck ... is there a fix/answer now, Ross-Tech guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: small laptop? (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_looks like this thread came unstuck ... is there a fix/answer now, Ross-Tech guys?









Yes, problem solved, no need for a sticky anymore:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/touareg.html#15


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: small laptop? ([email protected])*

Andy,
I actually reposted a specific thread with just the mods and asked the moderators to sticky it. It does reference your page too and we could use it for any future mods we come across on the Touareg. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1204299 
Please look at it and if you agree it should be sticky please add your voice to the request by sending an IM to: [email protected]
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=991 
EPilot advised me he is the keeper of the sticky threads here.


----------



## jaxon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (Uwe)*

Is there anybody in range of the Northern VA area with this VAG-COM that would tweak my Treg for a beer?
I want to do the DRL, NAV, and seatbelt tweaks.


----------



## jaxon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: WARNING to VAG-COM Users! (jaxon)*

Disregard THAT!
I've been kindly fixed up by a nearby Treg!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM Touareg tricks (spockcat)*

Just a note to say 'thank you' to Spockcat for writing up the list of common VAG-COM changes for the Touareg (page 1 of this thread). One of the service techs at my VW dealer was asked by a customer to please turn off the seat belt chime - he then asked me if I knew how (because I did this on my Golf and Phaeton) - I didn't know how, but I came here and found the information for him without any trouble.
Michael


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM Touareg tricks (PanEuropean)*

is it really necessary to bring back a thread from 1.5 years ago?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM Touareg tricks (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_is it really necessary to bring back a thread from 1.5 years ago?

It's better than starting a new one with all of the same questions and comments...


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM Touareg tricks (4x4s)*

Yeah but he's a moderator, and all he did was give Jim props.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM Touareg tricks (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_is it really necessary to bring back a thread from 1.5 years ago?

Hey - I'm sorry - I came in here looking for reference information, and I found exactly what I wanted here on this thread. All I did was say thanks.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM Touareg tricks*

The procedures in this thread are old and have been updated HERE.


----------

